# What is this?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I went to clean a plugged lav drain at a car dealership. It was a 2" PVC drain in a women's restroom. It went fairly easy and the plug was not far out. I ran extra so I was in a 3" drain too. When I pulled back the cable I got a bunch of little pieces on the cable and a big one at the end of the cable. It was slimy and almost reminds me of slimy intestines. Can anyone tell me what it is?









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

looks like left over squid from someone's lunch.

You should title your thread NSFW. :wink:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Kinda looks like a tapeworm.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nasty looking bacteria maybe?...….


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Is there a fountain soda dispenser anywhere close? Ice machine?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

or some bimbo flushed the placenta after giving birth in the rest room....may be the fetus is down there some where...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Toli said:


> Is there a fountain soda dispenser anywhere close? Ice machine?


No not that I remember.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ice and soda in a bar sink trap will look similar to that. I remember the old plumber making me vacuum all the bar sinks and urinals every week at the casino.

DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s new to me! I’ve pulled a slug out of a soada/beer floor sink that looked kinda close, but nothing came back on my cable.

Lol! I’ve seen placenta, at least at full term... but that’s funny!

I can’t imagine it’s any kind of soap buildup....

I’m at a loss!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Build up of women urine and vagional yeast?... just a thought coming from a home brewer. Not from the lav, but the main you went into? I do the same thing when cleaning.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Reminds me of the time I cleared a mainline only to pull back a torn up iguana all mangled on my blades... took a while to unwrap the skin. 

Worst part was it was the homeowner's kids pet that escaped.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like they used enzymes on that drain enzymes turn grease and soap into sewer starfish snot balls


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> Reminds me of the time I cleared a mainline only to pull back a torn up iguana all mangled on my blades... took a while to unwrap the skin.
> 
> Worst part was it was the homeowner's kids pet that escaped.


Yikes! Hope the kid was in school at the time! 

I’ve dealt with squirrel, opossum and racooon in the past, but never a pet!


----------



## MarkKw (Sep 26, 2018)

Here in central Florida we've been plagued with bacterial growth in HVAC condensate pans and drain lines that looks very similar to that, though not as plentiful given the standard drain lines are only 3/4".


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ok. Well for better or worse I have definitely seen this in my past and Im thinking back to growing up in the 80’s. 
I can smell what it looks like. I think its plant or bacteria in base. And I am sure ive encountered it cleaning downspouts for my old man as a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> So, I went to clean a plugged lav drain at a car dealership. It was a 2" PVC drain in a women's restroom. It went fairly easy and the plug was not far out. I ran extra so I was in a 3" drain too. When I pulled back the cable I got a bunch of little pieces on the cable and a big one at the end of the cable. It was slimy and almost reminds me of slimy intestines. Can anyone tell me what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Isn't it obvious? You're customer ate one of them chocolate weight loss bars with the tape worm eggs inside!


----------

